# Dean Richards' illness



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

what did he die of?

all i keep reading is he had a long illness but no details


----------



## Jay11 (Feb 26, 2011)

something to do with the brain mate. (cant remember the name for it though)


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

dont think the actual cause has been said yet, just speculation...


----------

